# Dogs Looking guilty



## Jackson (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Jackson (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Jackson (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Jackson (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Jackson (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Jackson (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Jackson (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Jackson (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 28, 2016)

I went to the beach and on two occasions a puppy came and jumped on me. I had a dog magnet on. It's good when good stuff happens. They really liked me.


----------



## skye (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 30, 2016)

that  adorable face is hiding something ...omg!  I know it.... I can sense it!


----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 1, 2016)

LOL!   ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mdk (Feb 1, 2016)

This thread is simultaneously sad and adorable.


----------



## skye (Feb 1, 2016)

mdk said:


> This thread is simultaneously sad and adorable.




It is !!!

but....... more adorable  than sad!!!!


----------



## mdk (Feb 1, 2016)

skye said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is simultaneously sad and adorable.
> ...



My heart melts when I see sad puppies and kitties. My favorite is the red lip gloss dog. lol


----------



## skye (Feb 1, 2016)

This is Denver!!!!!!!!!! and yes! he is very much loved by his owner!


----------



## Alex. (Feb 1, 2016)

^^^^
LOL


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 1, 2016)

I love the ones that won't look at their owners or look away.... so precious!


----------



## Alex. (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 1, 2016)

omg!!!   ^^^^^^^


----------



## Alex. (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Jackson (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Jackson (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Jackson (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Jackson (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 7, 2016)




----------

